# Notice period



## Lily88 (3 Apr 2020)

Hi!

Looking for some advise regarding a notice period. I work for a bank. My contract says I need to give 3 months notice period, however I gave them 5 weeks notice and singed a contact with a new company. I know, not the smartest thing to do as my current employer didn’t respond to my resignation. However negotiating n the start day was very difficult and seems like they would go with someone that has a shorter notice period.

I work with this company one year and I am not in management so I thought there won’t be any issue with me leaving earlier, considering everyone else in  this role has one month. Yes, my bad for agreeing to it, but the job description was very interesting (Turned out to be something else) and I agreed without hesitation. 

The current employer came back to my after a week saying that they don’t agree with me leaving earlier and seems like they are not letting it go. I want to know what my options and consequences are. 

Please don’t tell me that I should have work my notice period, because I already know I’m in breach of contract, had very unpleasant conversation at work (threads like not giving me references etc), I already feel awful about leaving on bad terms and stressed. Anyone had a similar situation or have any advice?


----------



## Clamball (4 Apr 2020)

Leave on your last day as you said in your letter, start your new job.  The company you left could of course sue you for breach of contract but As you are not really senior what would be the point.  They won’t give you a bad reference either but probably wont give you a glowing one, so don’t ask for one.  It might make getting other jobs harder, if asked your current employer might say you are unreliable, etc.  But don’t let that stop you taking on your new job.


----------



## Leo (10 Apr 2020)

Do you have sufficient other references prior to the current employment? If asked, your current employer is perfectly within their rights to state that you didn't honour your contract. How likely they are to do that is another matter. They are more likely just to refuse than to provide a negative one. Your new employer is free to interpret that as they choose, and in extreme cases, withdraw the offer of employment or terminate during probation.


----------



## mtk (13 Apr 2020)

Clamball said:


> Leave on your last day as you said in your letter, start your new job.  The company you left could of course sue you for breach of contract but As you are not really senior what would be the point.  They won’t give you a bad reference either but probably wont give you a glowing one, so don’t ask for one.  It might make getting other jobs harder, if asked your current employer might say you are unreliable, etc.  But don’t let that stop you taking on your new job.



Suggestioins …. 
try apologising and say didn't have a choice..... offer to work extra to get work done before leaving?
..Could you use  a colleague  as a reference ?


----------



## DeeKie (13 Apr 2020)

Have an honest conversation with your current employer. Explain your mistake, but explain how you feel you have to proceed now.


----------



## Laughahalla (18 Apr 2020)

Ask if you could work evenings and weekends as a compromise.


----------

